# lies



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

i just found this by accedent

Help to stamp out illegal reptile and bird fairs

now they are clearly stating that most of the animals sold at shows are WC and that stopping the shows would reduce the number of WC being snatched, what a load of balls! so thats the only way they can drum up support, is not by stating facts, but by lying? or am i just reading it wrong? (it is late i know)

how many animals at the shows are WC??? i dont think there are any at all are there?


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

At some of the major shows like Hamm there may be a couple...rare species that as yet aren't bred in captivity in large numbers for example

but to make a broad sweeping generalisation sayin the majority is utter tripe. it's the reverse

bloody anti's!!!!!:bash: :banghead:


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

well its the only way to gain supports really aint it, think if you didnt know any better and i said to you they were taking all these poor animals out of the wild just to sell at fairs, you'd say thats wrong, poor things i'll give you my support. but if you were told they were CB and born pets, you wouldnt think it so bad would you? and wouldnt give your support

and notic them going on about the plastic tubs they are sold in, yet showing large tubs that i dont see any prob with?!?!? spec as most animals feel more secure in small spaces


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

*2003*

This is a report from archive that is now four years old.

It lists the AWB as it was where it is now the AWA, but CAPS is like this l am afraid.

R
PKL


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

oh sorry i didnt see the date. i bet they havent changed tho


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

*Oh you are sooo right........*

They will never change, none of them will till we are no longer breathing nor our animals.

Sadly.

R


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

all the photos looked great. the birds too. as long as folks realise that the cages/containers were only temporary. the text was pure, unadulterated crap. notice how you have to pay to join. i think most of their overhead goes to line their pockets. it's a good lick to start a charity/crusade with membership fees. you can be non-profit and just pay yourself as an employee with the donations. it's done here all the time...it's called "hitting a lick" you just need a computer and some papers filed to get PAID.


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

TSKA Rory Matier said:


> They will never change, none of them will till we are no longer breathing nor our animals.
> 
> Sadly.
> 
> R


 
sadly thats true, the fight will NEVER be over


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

I know what you mean poizon, for example.went into woolworths to buy some 9l really useful boxes for my two young corns..they're growing like weeds n needed moving up a size.

woman behind till asked what they were for..i told her..no reason to hide, right?

she then goes off sayin they should be left in the wild and it's cruel yadda yadda.n i should realase them in a field

It's like..one..they're not indiginous to this country, two they're morphs, therefore wouldn't survive in the wild, three- they require warmer temps than our nice winter would provide, thus it's likely to end up in somebodies house..would you like to find a snake in your house? and four I keep my reptiles brilliantly well thank you very much

felt like hitting her. people annoy me so much.


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

You shoud have asked her where she lives so you know where to let them go !

Back to the shows. 

All that has to be remembered is that Breeders meetings where ones own bred babies are sold are legal, and in fact dont even need a licence now.

The problem happens when animals are brought in ready for resale, be they cb or cf or wc, dont matter. This then turns the breeders meetings into a reptile sales show, which under all but the most severe interetation of the laws are illegal.

The other issue is welfare. What dosnt do the hobby any favours is the rows and rows of bloody cricket tubs stuffed with adult sized geckos that look like they have kinked backs.

This does nothing for the image of our meetings and feeds live ammo to the antis....

yet its still permitted by show organisers and buyers still buy from these people.

So, yes, that artical is old, does misrepresent things, but if we are going to have any sucsess in changing our situation, then we must do just that, change it !

I think the fbh has some show guidelines they wanted feed back on, but they just stuck it on the website, which no one visits because its not updated...catch 22


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

Katiexx said:


> I know what you mean poizon, for example.went into woolworths to buy some 9l really useful boxes for my two young corns..they're growing like weeds n needed moving up a size.
> 
> woman behind till asked what they were for..i told her..no reason to hide, right?
> 
> ...


ok then, so i suppos she has no animals at all, does this mean i should take all my cats and let them fre in the wild? do she go into pet shops and say ur curuel, set all thos rabbits, hamsters, mice, gerbils, cats, dogs fish ect back into the wild? no, because they are not reptiles.



purejurrasic said:


> You shoud have asked her where she lives so you know where to let them go !
> 
> Back to the shows.
> 
> ...


i agree, i also found aner one stating same thing, that most of the pep at reptile shows are traders, people who deal in wc, which is bull. i agreee that yes its poss theres one or two, but not most of the peep there


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I think Chris Newman has stated on another thread here also about people getting together and making some form of guideline pack for show organisers, sellers/breeders and buyers.

Would be a wonderful idea I think - that is one of the biggest probles the antis have to pick at - leos in crix tubs with no water or hides etc


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

brittone05 said:


> I think Chris Newman has stated on another thread here also about people getting together and making some form of guideline pack for show organisers, sellers/breeders and buyers.
> 
> Would be a wonderful idea I think - that is one of the biggest probles the antis have to pick at - leos in crix tubs with no water or hides etc


se now i agree, i understand about the hides as peep need to see them, but they should at least have water. if i was to ever do a show i would put water in tubs and when they take the animals away i would put hides in for them. when i have brought leos i wish i had brought some hides with me, i put my hand overthe top to try n give them a kinda hide lol. so good tip for anyone who buys at a show, take a little hide along with you for them lol. i know i will in future. and some water lol


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

poizon said:


> se now i agree, i understand about the hides as peep need to see them, but they should at least have water. if i was to ever do a show i would put water in tubs and when they take the animals away i would put hides in for them. when i have brought leos i wish i had brought some hides with me, i put my hand overthe top to try n give them a kinda hide lol. so good tip for anyone who buys at a show, take a little hide along with you for them lol. i know i will in future. and some water lol


Its a nice idea, but a loose hide in a small tub is not good practice as it will be able to move about and possibly harm the animal !


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

with the larger hatchling tubs a cricket tub fits inside and only takes up about a 3rd of the tub, they could be used.

even if a section of the tub had black tape over the top it could work as a hide.

I think with soem effort a suitable small waxworm type tub could fit inside a hatchling tub perfectly and not move.

The hides could be taken out as they are re-packed to be moved, or as they are sold.


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Sorry my bad, i thought it was putting hides in the tub when sold that was mentioned.

I agree there are lots of ways hides can be used whilst the animal is on display.

Even to the extent that kitchen roll can be used with an up turned corner allowing the animal to slide under !


----------

